# Olympia Countdown



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2010)

Roelly Winklaar

Roelly Winklaar Chest & Triceps Workout 29.08.10


----------



## Interlink2010 (Aug 9, 2010)

Went last year 2007,  on the Monday evening to the Gala Centenary Evening Performance

The trip was expensive 
for the two of us
Transport £130
Tickets £98
Hotel £82
Food £45
Plus drinks, snacks, program & souvenirs



But an incredible evening from Shetland ponys to cossacks riders even  The Household Cavalry and finished off with an enormous festive parade  with hundreds of horses, costumes and music.

Not sure the tickets are on sale yet for this year but we plan to go again


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2010)

Another Leg Workout with Roelly Winklaar


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2010)

YouTube - ‪IFBB Pro Ahmad Ahmad interview and backtraining with Oliver Adzievski‬‎


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2010)

YouTube - The House: Road to the Olympia, Volume 1


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2010)

Ronny Rockel with subtitles:
Ronny Rockel - 8 weeks out from the Olympia

Ronny Rockel - 8 weeks out from the Olympia part two


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2010)

YouTube - Mark Dugdale's Pursuit of the 202 Mr. Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2010)

YouTube - Ronny Rockel & A. Kirschke Posing Workshop Mr. Olympia 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2010)

YouTube - The House: Road to the Olympia, Volume 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2010)

Muscular Development - najlepszy portal kulturystyczny! / TV / 2010 / Road to Mr.Olympia 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2010)

*Heath, Greene, Jackson and more on ESPN2 on Wednesday*
_August 24, 2010_
*FLEXONLINE.COM*
With the 2010 Mr. Olympia
, the biggest bodybuilding spectacular on the planet, speeding toward us at warped speed, "The Worldwide Leader in Sports" has taken notice. 
On Wednesday at 4 p.m. EST, ESPN2's SportsNation will showcase the IFBB Pro League
elite — Phil Heath, Dexter Jackson, Kai Greene, Hidetada Yamagishi and Dennis Wolf — as they discuss NFL football and, of course, the 2010 Mr. Olympia on September 24-25. It's an incredible opportunity for the sport of bodybuilding to reach a broader audience while offering a handful of the finest pros in the game a well-deserved spotlight on national TV. 

Said Heath, "I have a chance to be recognized as a top bodybuilder by ESPN, and it's definitely a moment I'll never forget. I'm very excited to represent the IFBB Pro League and its fans in something that hasn't been done in more than a decade. I'd like to thank FLEX, Muscle & Fitness and ESPN for making this Big Kid's dream come true!" 
Added Jackson, "It's awesome, man. I can't even tell you how cool this feels. I'm a sports fanatic, so anything we talk about, I'm down. I'm ready to rock!" *WHAT:* 2010 Mr. Olympia's elite on ESPN2's SportsNation
*WHEN:* Wednesday, August 25, 2010 at 4 p.m. EST
*WHO:* Dexter Jackson, Kai Greene, Phil Heath, Hidetada Yamagishi and Dennis Wolf
*FOR MORE INFO on ESPN2's SPORTSNATION* Go here 
_*Catch ESPN2's SportsNation Monday-Friday at 4 p.m., 6 p.m. and midnight EST_


----------



## brandonp005 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lets go Branch but damn Kai is looking beastly!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2010)

Seth's Announcement:

Seth Feroce 2010 Olympia Announcement


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2010)

YouTube - Better Bodies athlete and IFBB Pro Ahmad Ahmad 4 weeks out from Mr Olympia 2010 -202


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2010)

Rockel posing with English subtitles:

YouTube - Ronny Rockel & A. Kirschke Posing Workshop Mr. Olympia 2010 (eng)


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2010)

YouTube - MD atlhete Roelly Winklaar hamstrings training


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2010)

Victor Martinez Chest 5 weeks out
Login


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2010)

YouTube - The House: Road to the Olympia, Volume 3


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2010)

YouTube - The House: Road to the Olympia, Volume 4


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2010)

Road to the Olympia: Trish Warren Preps for Fitness


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2010)

Evgeny Mishin Delt Training

Login


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2010)

YouTube - Best Body Nutrition Ronny Rockel Brusttraining 4 Wochen vor der Mr. Olympia 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2010)

Branch Back training 6 weeks out

Login


----------



## brandonp005 (Sep 6, 2010)

Its almost here!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2010)

Dugdale part 2
YouTube - Mark Dugdale's Pursuit To 202 Mr. Olympia - Pt 2

Part 3
YouTube - Mark Dugdale's Pursuit To 202 Mr. Olympia - Pt 3

Part 4
YouTube - Mark Dugdale's Pursuit To 202 Mr. Olympia - Pt 4


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 8, 2010)

YouTube - MD athlete Roelly Winklaar training on Curacao 3


----------



## unclem (Sep 9, 2010)

^^^ i love how they use that as a sub for close grip bb bps. i got to try that.


----------



## unclem (Sep 9, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> Roelly Winklaar
> 
> Roelly Winklaar Chest & Triceps Workout 29.08.10


 
 i think top 4 easy. hes got 24 inch arms easyly. i dont think he could win the olympia ever though.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2010)

YouTube - The House: Road to the Olympia, Volume 5


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> YouTube - Best Body Nutrition Ronny Rockel Brusttraining 4 Wochen vor der Mr. Olympia 2010


 
With English subtitles

Ronny Rockel trains chest 4 weeks out from the 2010 Mr. Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2010)

In the Trenches with Erik Fankhouser at the ABC Club


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2010)

Rockel Trains Back and Visits his Mom 4 Weeks Out from the O


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2010)

Tricky Jackson Trains Arms for the 2010 IFBB Olympia 202 Showdown!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2010)

Road to the Olympia: Victor Martinez Trains Back with Trainer Joe McNeal: 2 Weeks Out


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 14, 2010)

I hope this year someone can chop down cuttler


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2010)

YouTube - The House: Road to the Olympia, Volume 6


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2010)

Branch Warren 3 weeks out

Login


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2010)

Jose Raymond Trains Chest 2 Weeks Out from the 202 Mr. Olympia

A Day in the Life of Jose Raymond: Early Morning Cardio and Breakfast!

Jose Raymond Trains Back with Ron Harris Two Weeks Out from the 202 Olympia

Jose Raymond Walks the Lake with Chewy 2 Weeks Out from the 202 Olympia


----------



## @(almost)ANYcost (Sep 17, 2010)

CAN'T WAIT for the O! We fly out in a few days... no trip comes close to this vacation, and for dirt cheap!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2010)

Viva la O 2010 - Training Monday Shooting BFTO 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2010)

YouTube - Jaroslav Horvath - September 20, 5 days to Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2010)

YouTube - Steve Namat - Battle To The Top


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2010)

Mark Dugdale did not qualify for the O in Detroit. Daryl Gee did however:

Daryl Gee One Week Out from the 2010 IFBB Detroit Pro 202 - Part One

Daryl Gee One Week Out from the Detroit Pro 202 Part Two


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2010)

Road to the Olympia: IFBB Figure Pro Marcy Porter Trains Back at COR Total Fitness in New Port Richie, FL


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2010)

YouTube - The House: Road to the Olympia, Volume 7


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2010)

Iris Kyle Trains in Preparation for the 2010 IFBB Ms Olympia!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2010)

A big cache of videos:

AndroClips :: Bluray's Videos


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2010)

GALLERY

Muscular Development Online Magazine


----------



## cyan (Sep 29, 2010)

In the Trenches with Erik Fankhouser at the ABC Club


----------



## @(almost)ANYcost (Oct 1, 2010)

CUTLER!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm back home - what an awesome show and week! 

Phil looked great, and I am actually very happy for Dennis Wolf, although I don't like him a lot as a person. Roelly is definitely coming up, I just hope his posing improves.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2010)

Jay Cutler photoshoot video after the 2010 Olympia


----------



## @(almost)ANYcost (Oct 1, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> Jay Cutler photoshoot video after the 2010 Olympia



That was a long photo shoot... earlier there was a muscle tech photo shoot with athletes taking up their sections of the gym, Roelly, Branch, Kai, and a lot of others.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2010)

YouTube - The House: Road to the Olympia, Volume 8


----------

